
Browser downloaded this unobfuscated PHP script. What is it doing? - ikeboy
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38549998/browser-downloaded-this-unobfuscated-php-script-what-is-it-doing
======
ikeboy
I just noticed this script downloaded from mobile.nytimes.com on mobile
chrome, so whatever bug it is is widespread.

Edit: [http://mobile.nytimes.com/](http://mobile.nytimes.com/) on desktop also
triggers it.

The source of the csync.php file for me is
[http://qsearch.media.net/csync.php?vsid=1123686542018807000V...](http://qsearch.media.net/csync.php?vsid=1123686542018807000V10&type=apx&ovsid=0)
Media.net is a yahoo/bing ad property, so this is an example of ad networks
misbehaving.

